# Range Report New S&W 66-4



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a new (to me ) S&W 66-4 last month.










I love this gun.

I went to Bass Pro Shops indoor range yesterday.

Target @ 25'

My 1st 3 sets of shots - 6 - 38 cal / 6 .357 / 6 mixed .38 & .357.










Believe me - I'm not a target shooter - I'd rather be shooting outdoors at cans or hunting.

Sweet shooting gun.

I'd forgotten how well S&W revolvers shoot. :smt033

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, and yes, they do shoot well, but only in competent hands (see example, above).

Obviously those grips are working out pretty well for you. How was the magnum recoil with those handles?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

When I shot .357's the trigger guard will bite my top grip finger.

I do not mind the heavy recoil, but it's been a while since I've shot hot .357's and it takes getting used to.

The gun came with black soft rubber grips and they help with the recoil, but I've always like Stag & aged ivory grips on my revolvers.

My grandfather was a cop in Muskogee (ended his career as Chief) and he carried a S&W with aged ivory grips.

That probably has influenced me greatly. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

